
As More Electric Cars Arrive, What's the Future for Gas-Powered Engines? - aceperry
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/16/694303169/as-more-electric-cars-arrive-whats-the-future-for-gas-powered-engines
======
beerlord
Death-cycle. Fewer petrol stations, fewer mechanics, fewer sales stores, fewer
places where they are allowed to be used.

But, its not happening fast enough. We need to ban fossil-fuel powered non-
commercial vehicles starting from 2021. We have the technology, we just need a
massive ramp-up of manufacturing and production.

